# Sorry so graphic! Tips for sperm-friendly lubricants?!



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I know this is a bit of a personal one   (isn't it all!), but I was hoping for any tips for good-quality sperm-friendly lubricants... The DH and I have been using Conceive +, but as nothing's come of it, I figure it might be a good time to examine other options! Any recommendations / success stories? Anyone know any facts about lack of visible CF being a big problem with infertility?

Thanks for any tips! 

x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't know myself but I have heard lots of people talk about Pre-seed which, I think, is not only sperm friendly but actually supposed to help it along, so to speak.

I think you will likely find some information or advice over on the TTC naturally boards here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=530.0 or possibly the Complimentary/holistic boards here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

If you want I can move your post over to one of those areas and see if anyone has any advice?

C~x


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi Caz,

Please do move it - that would be really helpful!

x


----------



## LisaKW (Feb 27, 2013)

Lots of talk on babycentre also about Zestica Fertility Gel, sperm friendly lubricant www.zestica.com 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## 1abbe (Jun 25, 2013)

We have tried preseed, yes baby and conceive plus, we prefer the yes baby because it is organic and doesn't contain parabens which I think others do and it feels more natural. I still did not get a BFP but I have read good reviews from them all, maybe next time I will try that zestica


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

1abbe - I got thrush after yesbaby, so if anyone considers using it, make sure you use the other tube it comes with straight after as directed, since your vaginal ph will be compromised!


----------

